# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Ceborranchas y candilillos

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes en la sona del embalse de Zújar; primero unas ceborranchas (urginea maritima), que en su parte bajo tierra es una especie de cebolla silvestre:







Y a continuación unos candilillos (arisarum vulgare):















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Vaya dos palabras que he aprendido hoy! gracias los terrines, con las imágenes, preciosas con esas gotas de lluvia, me ha costado menos entenderlas.

----------


## REEGE

Yo no conocía ni unas ni otras... la primera vez que las veo!!
Gracias Los Terrines y como dice Perdiguera, grandes esas fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por aclararme estos dos términos.
Ya que ambas dos las conozco a la perfección. Mi campo está minado de ambas.
Las primeras yo las llamo "cebollas", y las segundas, "eso que se comen los jabalíes".  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Bárbaro lo que hace la cultura popular. Me encanta lo de "lo que se comen los jabalíes".

----------


## Los terrines

Pues he visto en el diccionario de la RAE que aparecen como ceborrinchas, y no como ceborranchas, aunque en otros enlaces de internet sí que las encuentro como ceborranchas; y respecto a la comida de los jabalís, también les gustan mucho las ceborranchas.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os traigo algunos de mi campo, como dije  :Smile: .







Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias por aclararme estos dos términos.
> Ya que ambas dos las conozco a la perfección. Mi campo está minado de ambas.
> Las primeras yo las llamo "cebollas", y las segundas, "eso que se comen los jabalíes".


Cuando hice estas dos fotos el pasado sábado me estaba acordando de la frase de embalses al 100% "eso que se comen los jabalíes": en las hozaduras de jabalíes estaba la raíz de la ceborrancha, que, como podéis apreciar, es como una cebolla:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena investigación de los dos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer al amanecer paseando por el campo hice un par de fotos a lo que quedaba de unas ceborranchas (estaban a flor de tierra seguramente gracias a la labor de los jabalís y totalmente resecas):





Un saludo cordial.

----------

